

Online game firms need to do more to prevent addiction say researchers - gadders
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-23576035

======
jaachan
"encourage all players to take regular breaks of at least five minutes every
45-60 minutes"

I have to do that because of RSI risk, and I can tell you, that completely
kills the flow of the game. The whole point of an MMORPG is to not worry about
real life for a bit. If the game kicks you out every so often, you simply stop
playing.

